

Best commit and test scenario ever? - elcuervo
https://github.com/inkel/ruster/commit/5a1ed9adc5e3103139c3e4bfbc860cfa328065f5

======
inkel
As the commit author here, I must confess that it was so painful to write that
story that I had to stop coding and go out for a walk. I was devastated...

~~~
inkel
They deserved a better storytelling:
[https://github.com/inkel/ruster/blob/90f7da1c281bfc1a5fe01cc...](https://github.com/inkel/ruster/blob/90f7da1c281bfc1a5fe01ccf8057f948278b3685/test/node.rb#L150-198)

